# Preamp basado en Ampeg SVT



## narigon (Dic 10, 2014)

Dejo la clandestinidad en el foro.

Desde hace un tiempo que estoy armando pedales. Arme desde lo mas simples hasta algunos mas complejos. 
Hasta ahora no tuve mayores inconvenientes, salvo cuando los componentes son dificiles de conseguir.

Teniendo en cuenta esto decidi armar un preamp ya que el sonido de mi equipo, peavey tko 115, no me gusta.
Arme el ampeg ba115 que postearon en el foro. Tremendo sonido.

Ahora apunto a mas, quiero armar el preamp basado en el ampeg svt valvular.
Todo un desafio ya que nunca habia laburado con altas tensiones pero si con valvulas.

Por ejemplo:

-. pedal booster/over alimentado con 9 volt. funciona, ya se discutio en el foro.
-. pedal con dos valvulas y control de tonos. fallido, mucho humm y pocas ganas de arreglarlo.

Empece por determinar que tipo de controles de tono necesito y basado en que equipo.

El equipo soñado de un bajista es el ampeg svt (en mi caso), por eso decidi armar este con algunas modificaciones. Es una mezcla del canal 1 y el canal 2.

Una vez definido mande a hacer el transformador, 280V 100ma, 6,3V con punto medio 4A.

Como guia encontre esta pagina:
*lamentablemente soy nuevo y no puedo poner el link*

Me aclaro bastante la cosa, principalmente cuando explica el rectificado y filtrado de alta tension.

Como no quiero simplemente clonar el preamplificador y rogar que funcione estoy investigando mucho y pidiendo ayuda en cuestiones que para algunos pueden ser basicas y que a mi se me escapan.

En este link: 
*lamentablemente soy nuevo y no puedo poner el link*
hay mucha info sobre valores de resistencias y como calcularlas, que tipo de componentes utilizar y demas.

Aun asi me quede con ganas de mas, cosas que no entiendo realmente.
Por ejemplo porque debe ser tan alta la tension sobre la placa y si varia el sonido si en vez de 354 volt utilizo 250 volt (modificando los valores de resistencias correspondientes).

Tambien tengo dudas sobre si mi equipo va a soportar la salida de este preamp. Mi idea era utilizar la entrada power in del peavey y utilizar la potencia.

Realmente no se si soportara las tensiones de salida y tampoco tengo en claro que valores hipoteticos seran. 
Si asumo que mi bajo con mics pasivos pueden dar un pico de 1 volt y la ganancia de cada triodo puede llegar a ser de 60, tengo 60 volts a la salida del primer triodo? 
y la corriente, es la corriente la placa? 1mA aprox?

Son muchas dudas que surgen para poder entender como es que funciona en este caso particular.

Bueno, espero que estas dudas que tengo ayuden a otros.

Abajo dejo imagenes del preamp clon ampeg ba115, el pedal con dos valvulas, el circuito que pretendo hacer y el circuito original del ampeg svt.


----------



## narigon (Dic 11, 2014)

Ya tengo las placas para armar el filtrado de B+ y la placa para colocar algunos componentes. 
los restantes iran sobre los potenciometros y sobre los zocalos.

Tambien les dejo un interesante pdf donde se trata el funcionamiento de la valvula como amplificador.
Me sirvio mucho a la hora de enteder el porque de los valores de resistencia de catodo y placa.
Se los recomiendo.


Consideraciones y consejos son bienvenidos.


----------



## porraspunk (Nov 27, 2015)

Hola: Estoy queriendo armar el pre valvular para bajo, ampeg svt tengo algunas dudas sobre la alimentación del circuito, encontré dos diagramas que parecen iguales. 










Analizando los diagramas me parece que la alimentación tiene que ser de +300v en el (5) del conector, (en realidad 300v después de la resistencia de 8,2k) masa en el (4); la salida hacia el amplificador en el (1). Otra duda, donde dice 6,3v ac entre el (7) y (8) del conector, esos 6,3v ac se conectan a las patas 4 y 5 de cada valvula 12ax7 y el otro extremo a la pata 9?, y en la valvula 6c4 entre la pata 3 y 4?
Para la alimentación utilizaría 2 transformadores interconectados uno de 220/12 y otro de 12/220. y ahí rectificando y filtrando los 220v del segundo transformador, obtendría cerca de 310v creo, esta bien?










Y por último, como construyo o compro el inductor toroidal que aparece? cuales son sus valores? tiene un código (320821-1)

En el diagrama indica valvulas 12dw7 se consiguen en Argentina? o puedo reemplazarlas por 12ax7 sin problemas?.
Quiero conectar este pre valvular a un amplificador a transistores, no habría ningún inconveniente? 
Saludos
Aldo

Acá van las imágenes



Segun esta página:   http://www.frontiernet.net/~jff/SonOfSVPCL/DIYSVTBassPreampInductor.html

 los valores del inductor son: 100, 300 y 800 mH. El tema es como lo construyo y en que posición conecto cada salida. son 4 los cables que salen del inductor, el principio y el final irían en el 1 y el 4 supongo



será (1) en el cobre del principio, (2) en el de 100 mH , (3) en el de 300 mH y (4) en el último, osea 800mH?


----------



## chifu (Ago 29, 2016)

pudiste hacerlo?


----------



## narigon (Sep 25, 2016)

chifu dijo:


> pudiste hacerlo?



que tal. 

tengo todo para arrancar pero dos mudanzas me retrasaron.


----------



## chifu (Sep 25, 2016)

Yo estoy arrancando , lo voy a poner en un combo que hice y no me gusto , la potencia va a ser la del AC30 ( 4 x EL84)  porque ya la tengo , cuando tenga algo mas o menos armado paso fotos


----------

